# Costume for 4 people



## andrea7997

Hi everyone-

I need ideas for halloween costumes for 4 people. Last year we went as KISS and we prety much rocked it! SOOOOO, this year we want to do something just as good. There is my boyfriend and myself and another couple. Like i said last year we did KISS, so the sex really doesnt matter. Just something that is awesome! We had thought about going as coneheads but were leary on the heads not looking that good. SO any ideas would be great!

Thank you!!

Andrea


----------



## mommyto3

There's always the Scooby Doo team - yeah, I know Scooby makes 5, but you could easily figure out something. Perhaps, bring a stuffed animal of Scooby along? 

I'll try to think of some others...


----------



## klown82

- Ninja Turtles
- The Simpson family
- 4 movie slashers (Freddy, Jason, Michael Myers and leather face)

I'll think of more...


----------



## mommyto3

How about the Flintstones, the Wizard of Oz, any sort of Superhero 4-pack? Unless you're looking for something more pop culture....I'm sure others on the Forum can give some good ideas.


----------



## blackfog

Was thinking of the four seasons. Fall, winter....... Depending how gruesome you wanna get. If it is gruesome you could do Fall scary halloween figure, Winter a bloody snowman, Spring a evil flower or insect and summer a dead parrot head. Or go the cute route. I like the gruesome one myself lol!


----------



## Halloween Princess

I've always wanted to go as 4 from Saved by the Bell so that dates me, haha. We have George & Judy Jetson costumes & want a couple to go with us as the Flinstones so we can be "The Jetsons meet The Flinstons."


----------



## RCIAG

If you wanna keep w/the musical theme you could go as the Beatles.


----------



## jdubbya

I was thinking Flintstones as well. You could also do a pair of celebrity couples; Mel Gibson and Oksana/Tiger Woods and his wife. Some golden comedy opportunities there!


----------



## Crazytrain83

We've thought of the Munsters. Herman, Lily, Grandpa, nd then either Eddie or Marilyn.

...though it would suck to have to "dress up" as Marilyn.


----------



## xJane

I was as a party a few years ago and a group went as the The Doors, and they made doors out of foam, and painted them with the faces of the band members on a background of a green and yellow arch. I don't have a pic unfortunatly, but it was pretty awesome. Good luck!
xJ


----------



## Ripper666

Post some pics of your costumes i'm a DIEHARD kiss fan. Even have the logo tattooed on my arm. I plan on being gene this year


----------



## MHooch

I have friends who won the costume contest at our annual party one year by playing the Scooby-doo group...they brought their *dog* as Scooby!!


----------



## Wolfbeard

Go as characters from "The Rocky Horror Picture Show." Frankenfurter, Columbia, Magenta and Riff Raff. We did that a few years ago and had a blast!

Eric


----------



## !!UR-dedd

4 elvis impersonators.

surgical team. no, an autopsy team, w/ cadaver.

stooges.

portable tennis match?
how about if each of you was wearing 1/4 of a ping pong table (w/ net).


----------



## cindyhey

There are so many things that come in fours - just think in those terms. Like someone already mentioned - the four seasons of the year. There are also the four main elements - earth, wind, rain and fire (granted "wind" is kinda hard to do!).

Another suggestion is to be cereal box characters - the Lucky Charms leprechaun, Tony the Tiger, Count Chocula, the Trix rabbit, or Captain Crunch, etc.

You could also be condiments - ketchup, mustard, relish and mayo - etc.

Good luck!


----------



## xJane

I kind of like the elements idea. Air wouldn't be 'hard' it would be 'a challenge', althought differentiating between air and water might be another challenge. Good idea though! Never would have thought of that myself.
xJ


----------



## mandyo

for fans of young frankenstein: go as frOdrick von frankenstein, the monster, frau bluccha (heeeeeeeee) and eye-gor. wear clothing and do makeup in shades of grey so as to mimic a black and white film. froedrick should be in awhite lab coat w grey or black trousers, crazy hair and moustache. he should carry a book entitled "how i did it" by victor von frankenstein. froderick is over the top dramatic and slightly effeminate and could be played by one of the girls in the group the monster should either be traditional frank, but funnier in tux and tophat w cane (should shout sporadically "puuutttttin onnn thee riiiiiish") frau bluccha should wear skirt and high collard blouse with lacy shawl around shoulders secured w brooch. she should have hair in a bun and a comically huuuge mole on the cheek. she should also carry an ovaltine canister and or candelabra and be smoking a cigar. igor should have a comically large hunchback (every time you go to the bathroom switch which side the hump is on) igor should wear a black hooded robe and have an instant growing brain that has been allowed to soak (the kind you soak in water to grow) or a prop brain. carry it in a jar labeled ABNORMAL: DO NOT USE


----------



## msgatorslayer

I've always wanted to do the Fruit of the Loom guys. 

http://fruitguyfans.com/


----------



## Blix666

The A-Team!


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Gomez, Morticia, Pugsley & Wednesday...

3 Pigs and the wolf...

3 bears & Goldilocks...

Laverve, Shirley, Lenny & Squiggy...

3 blind mice & the farmer's wife...

Grease: Danny, Sandy, Rizzo & Kenickie


----------



## HeatherEve1234

You could go as two teams from Double Dare - an easy yet hilarious costume. Something like this:

http://www.coolest-homemade-costume...memade-double-dare-group-costume-21309604.jpg

(I've seen better execution, but you get the idea. And feel free to "slime" each other as well.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

The Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse (Death, War, Famine, Pestilence), with or without their steeds.

Of course, for their mounts, you could just use a child's hobby horse (modified to match the various costumes):


----------



## halloweenmistress

The group that won our costume contest last year came as the Teletubbies, it was very funny! They were each a different color and would stand there and giggle and try to approach you or reach out and touch you, they were totally creepy. And it was pretty funny to see them walking around with beers in their hands! I will try to post a pic...


----------

